# Steam UP at Stavers in Portland Or



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

I was wondering ir any one else is planning to attend the steam up at Stavers Locomotive this weekend? It runs from Thursday the 23rd to Sunday the 
26th. I will try to take photos.


Andre
Portland Oregon


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I, and three others from the lower mainland of BC will be there.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I hope that I am one of the three Dan! 
Don't forget to pick me up on the way passed! 
Looks like it may be a little wet in Portland, so glad that it is all indoors with the choice of the outdoor loop if the rain stops. 
Sounds like Larry has been adding some track in the way of passing loops. 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there about 6:30 on Thursday, all going to plan. Passing loops have been added, clearances broadened, and I think a few traffic control rules put into play. The weather for Fri, Sat, Sun looks good with 20% chance of precip or less with temperatures around 70F. 

Paul


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't forget to pick me up on the way passed! 


On the way passed...are you going to wait for me at the boarder?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

Weather on friday and saturday looks ok 
better than Seattle over the weekend 
Will be a bunch of Seattle people coming 

Dan, 
Can you bring 3 Scottsman lamps thanks 
jim


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Well, the Staver Fall Steamup has come and gone.
I have to report that we all had a terrible time.
It rained so hard that the roof leaked and we all got wet.
The track was so bad that all our locos crashed to the floor and were smashed to a million pieces.
There was far too much to eat and we all got food poisoning.
I just want to make it clear that no-one else needs to come in future to spoil OUR fun.
Seriously, it was a great event, and our thanks to Larry Staver for putting it one.
Track additions of a couple of passing loops, and also a tunnel now a cutting and bridge modifications to allow the larger 'K' type locos to make it round, were all well received.
It was busy at times with perhaps four express trains chasing each other around the 669 foot track.
Larry had arranged time periods on each days for either 'fast' or 'slow' trains to run to keep the speed differential a non-issue and it worked out well. 
But, as always, it is necessary to keep your ears and eyes open as to what's going on around you on the track.
Here are a few photos that I took.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada








A very happy Jim Hadden with his six live steam ditchers, now all finished and working properly.








The six ditchers all in a row - ditcher heaven?








The steam powered machinery in close up. No wonder they took a long time to build.








The turntable and steam up area at a quiet time first thing in the morning.








MY Accucraft Royal Hudson going through the cutting that used to be a tunnel!








A focused Digger Dan showing how to do it.








Digger Dan Pantages, now showing it off to the builder, and an audience, now that he has mastered it.








Larry Staver showing off his Aster Daylight with Jim Overlands train.








A general view looking down the layout towards to outdoor part through the sliding doors.








The 'group' all enjoying a meal together, while Eric and Harlan both keep running trains in the background. A really great group of people.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures David. What a great new use for an old space.


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you David, I was having so much fun I forgot to use the camera. To say a little more about the ditchers, they have 5 servos in them and run on live steam. All of the functions of the full size work, boom up / down, swing left / right, arm up / down, bucket release and yes they will run forward and revers on their own. All of this is run by a small vertical boiler in the rear. You have to give Jim credit because none of the radio gear is visible. 


Andre 



PS Your Hudson coming threw the cut is fantastic looking.


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like a blast!! Great place! 

I sort of recall reading a while back the construction technique on this layout (bench work and track) but of course can find it. Anyone recall? 

If not, here are some questions: 
Bench work: The legs are wood, and sides are metal. What's in between the metal and holding up the gravel? Also, what's supporting the track in the gravel bed? 
Track work: Looks like metal ribbons (what size?) in slotted ties (what size?)? Are the ties pressure fit to the metal rails? Also, how do you make switches/points with steel?? 

Thanks! 
-Ray


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

The legs are wood, and sides are metal and the base under the gravel is plywood. The track is held up on 2x4 blocks about every 18" then filled in all around with the gravel. Yes the track is cold rolled steel about an 1/8 by 1/2 run through a "gizmo" holding two die grinders to shape the rail head. He makes the switches with a CNC mill out of a solid piece for the frog and then welds the rails to it. Sloted ties pressure fit to the rails made with a special table saw having 3 blades, 2 that slot the ties and 1 to cut them to length. He can make a bucket of ties in minutes. 

What you don't see is a machine shop to die for, everything you could ever want and several things most people have never seen, one being an CNC EMD. There is a lazer that will take about a 4x4 piece of material, 2 lathes, a farely large Bridgeport mill a grinding room and several different sizes of tack welders. In the wood work shop any wood working tools needed to build what ever and a fab shop for welding, cutting and well, fabricating. 

Do you get the impression that I'm impressed?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. 

Really MUST time our next visit to OR with one of these track days..... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse restoration Fund


----------



## Andre Anderson (Jan 3, 2008)

Greetings,

If any one is interested here is Staver Locomotive's web site ( http://www.staverlocomotive.com/ ), to enter the web site click on the red outline of the building. If you e-mail Yolanda and tell her that you want to be put on the steam up e-mail list.


Andre


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

A highlight was four mainline trains going at once. This happened several times 
jim


----------

